
The Ultimate Lock Picker (2009) - Bootvis
https://www.wired.com/2009/05/ff-keymaster/
======
StavrosK
> Tobias is laughing.

This kind of writing puts me off to the point where I stop reading, because I
know it will be ages before the article gets to the point. I guess it's more
meant for entertainment rather than information, but is this a common
sentiment, or am I wrong?

~~~
slgeorge
It's a common sentiment on Hackers News. It presupposes that the purpose of
writing and reading is to extract the maximum amount of information in the
shortest amount of time. Presumably, if we all lived in this manner we would
also:

* Blend all our food so that we could extract the maximum nutrients with the minimum amount of chewing

* Only watch movie trailers to get the main plot points without wasting 90 minutes

* Request friends to get to the punch-line of a joke without all the boring wandering around of the story

There are many reasons to read, as there are many reasons to travel. Sometimes
it's only about getting to the destination as quickly as possible, and
sometimes the journey is part of the experience. The question is whether you
as the reader and the writer are on the same journey together, or you're
looking for business travel while they are on a slow train enjoying the
countryside.

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
Actually all those things do sound like the kind of life min-maxing many seem
to ascribe to here.

~~~
slgeorge
Argh you're probably right and entirely not my goal - since I was trying to
think of a few different endeavours where someone might enjoy the activity
rather than solely focusing on the result. And, trigger the comparison to
writing/reading ...

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=634001](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=634001)

------
CalChris
Since this is from 2009, an update is in order:

[https://medecoproblems.com](https://medecoproblems.com)

------
bradknowles
From 2009, and the article looks like it was badly munged when Wired updated
their website last time.

~~~
dang
Added. Thanks!

